# Videoschnitt - Anfänger



## bugsZk (28. Juli 2003)

*Videoschnitt aber welches Programm?*

Hi @ll!

Ich komme aus Österreich und habe mich zur Zeit nur mit VCD SVCD MVCD und rund um Videos brennen uvm. beschäftigt.

Jetzt möchte ich mich aber mit Videoschnitt beschäftigen da dieses Thema sicher sehr interessant ist.

Ich möchte gerne wissen welches Programm da am besten geeignet ist. Am Anfang möchte ich gerne eigene Filmschnitte zb. bei dem Film Matrix am Anfang so ein Willkommen Text einfügen mit Namen oder so. Oder einem Logo vielleicht? Wie weit ich da gehen kann, kann ich nicht wissen oder was ich alles machen kann. Interessiere mich sehr dafür aber wie soll ich anfangen.

Bitte um Hilfe!

Danke


----------



## Slizzzer (4. August 2003)

Hi!

Als "Privatgelegeheitsschnibbler" empfehle ich Dir die Preiskategorie bis 100 Euro. Da wird einem schon einiges geboten. In der letzten, oder vorletzten CT hatte das Programm von Magix ganz gut abgschnitten. Pinnacle bietet auch einiges von ca. 20 Euro bis in die Profiliga. Nur hab ich da im Moment mit Instabilität zu kämpfen (siehe eigenen Thread) 

Wenn es mehr sein soll, ist Premiere von Adobe eine gute Wahl. Da musst Du aber schon tiefer in die Tasche greifen! Besonders, wenn Du noch Extra-Plugins willst.


----------

